# yürek feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini



## Ramisadeh

I can't make sense of these lyrics, even though I got their translation but I couldn't make out how the sentences are constructed:

Ama kendinden yanadır ya hep yürek
feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini

The translation says: but the heart always sacrifices love out of fear for itself

First off what does the two Ya mean here?
Secondly: kendinden and kendini is it yourself or itself?
Thirdly: I understand that the -ip suffix means and for verbs, but what meaning does it serve here?

Hep yürek feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini
The heart sacrifices love and it fears for yourself
??

Please help me


----------



## Rallino

> First off what does the two Ya mean here?


Not much. It's usually used to draw the listener into the conversation. Something like: _I'm explaining it, but you know how all this works anyway_. Or just a plain "_you know"_.



> Secondly: kendinden and kendini is it yourself or itself?


Kendim = myself
Kendin = yourself
Kendi(si) = itself <-- This one has the 3rd person possessive suffix, so you need the extra _n_ when you use it in other declensions, in which case it has the same form as _kendin,_ yourself. Example: _kendi-n-e_ (to himself/herself/itself) vs. _kendin-e_ (to yourself). Usually, the context makes it clear, but in cases where it doesn't, you can use _kendisi_ to help avoid ambiguity.



> Thirdly: I understand that the -ip suffix means and for verbs, but what meaning does it serve here?


It means _and_ here too.

Yürek feda ed*ip* aşkı korur ya kendini = Yürek feda ed*er *aşkı* ve* korur ya kendini.

Or, in normal word order: _Yürek aşkı feda eder ve kendini korur ya._


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thanks Rallino, I can always depend on you to explain in a very good way what I couldn't understand.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

May I ?

Ama kendinden yanadır ya hep yürek
feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini

But the heart it is always on its side
sacrifices love to retain itself


----------



## Ramisadeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> May I ?
> 
> Ama kendinden yanadır ya hep yürek
> feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini
> 
> But the heart it is always on its side
> sacrifices love to retain itself



Thanks for mentioning this, I would like a literal translation though. would you do that please? Cause I know yana means sideways
Can it be translated into:
But just from the other side of itself does the heart always sacrifice love and fears for itself


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Ama kendinden yanadır ya hep yürek ( but / on its side / the heart / itself ,  the heart )
feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini          ( victimizes love / and / protects itself )


----------



## Ramisadeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Ama kendinden yanadır ya hep yürek ( but / on its side / the heart / itself ,  the heart )
> feda edip aşkı korur ya kendini          ( victimizes love / and / protects itself )



Teşekkürler


----------



## Ramisadeh

I apologize to all, I was confusing the verb korumak with the verb korkmak, that's why I kept saying fear for itself. LOL


----------



## Rallino

Also worth mentioning I guess is: X'den yana (olmak) means _to take side with X. 
_
In this case, it's "kendinden yanadır", literally: taking side with itself, in the meaning that the heart protects itself.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Rallino said:


> Also worth mentioning I guess is: X'den yana (olmak) means _to take side with X.
> _
> In this case, it's "kendinden yanadır", literally: taking side with itself, in the meaning that the heart protects itself.


Now it makes more sense, thank you all


----------

